# Going for a bit of chevron style.



## wombat (Oct 16, 2016)

Just thought I would try something a little different. Unfortunately the sun wasn't shining so had to use artificial lighting, the pictures don't do them justice. I'm quite pleased with how they turned out, not to mention I don't have to worry about getting the stripes in the center. Notice the difference in the Jarrah, first is what I call normal coloured the second one is almost black it's that dark.

the "Opus" in a split fame of spotted gum with a jarrah palm swell and some jarrah and maple stripping. Maple tips and brass lanyard.



 








 

The "Tassie Devil" in spotted gum with jarrah and maple highlights.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 17, 2016)

Exquisite, to say the least! Your work belongs in a museum! Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Beautiful as always Walter!!


----------



## CWS (Oct 17, 2016)

VERY VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## wombat (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. :)


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2016)

Classiest Catty I've ever seen. Great work Walter


----------

